# old fish.....................and some piranhas



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

pics 1
pics 2


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Other than a few dark pics......your fish are awesome


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think your tank's decorations rock. You must have the happiest fish ever cause your dec's look great!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

all your tanks are great i i like your elongatus and your reef ..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I dont have those fish anymore, but I will post some updated pics of the reef.

That elongatus was 10", the pygos were from 3-6", geryi was close to 7", the dentic's were 2 1/2".
the black aro was 12" dats were 2-3", clown knife's were like 10".. that syno sp. was atleast 14" he was a monster! I think thats everything...

like the deco eh? its a shitty pic of that 75, it was awesome took me a LONG time to scape that, i had 26 Haplochromis sp. "Hippo Point's" in there with a pair of blue dolphin's


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

15gallon nano reef pictures
http://www.elliptic-design.com/nano/
FrogFish
http://www.elliptic-design.com/images/fish/frogfish/
old 120gallon reef from about 2 1/2 years ago
http://www.elliptic-design.com/images/fish/old%20reef/
46gallon bowfront - Tropheus Moorii Chiwina Red(s)
http://www.elliptic-design.com/images/tropheus/
Reptiles
http://www.elliptic-design.com/images/snakes/


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I must agree, that elongatus is beautiful.. does someone on pfish have him now?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope my elongatus gets to be big and nice like that


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hydroshutter said:


> I must agree, that elongatus is beautiful.. does someone on pfish have him now?


he was/maybe is residing in amazon man's 500gallon serrasalmus/pygo shoal.

Last i heard he *might* have been sold due to killing a 10" rhombeus and 2 piraya. but thats probably just a rumor, ive been trying to track this fish down, sadly with no luck.


----------

